# TOAD software...



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Hmm.. seems a little shady.

Maybe the diagnostic side of it would work, but I don't know if I would trust the 'tuning' side, nor would I recommend it. You wouldn't be able to hide that tuning like Trifecta.

I'd steer away from it, but that's my two cents.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Given that we know that there are at least three reputable tuners for the Cruze, I would stay away from this one. The top level domain of your link is Denmark, which also means this tune may not even work with US Cruzen.


----------



## DieselDK (Dec 22, 2012)

I seek from danish ebay, since I live here.... 



obermd said:


> Given that we know that there are at least three reputable tuners for the Cruze, I would stay away from this one.
> 
> 
> > The top level domain of your link is Denmark
> ...


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Might be a worthwhile investment *BUT *you need to remember that these systems rely 100% on you and your knowledge of tuning. If you are well versed in this, then sure go for it. If not stick with one of the well known tuners.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm going to say that yes, this will work for OBD2 diagnostics and yes, it will work to allow you to edit any table related to OBD2 but I will say that most likely you won't have access to all tables on the E39/E78 ECMs. It seems more like a universal tool to me. 

Having reviewed the website, it uses a common template among gimmick type products. You can tell by the long ass page, the red text and the way the information is laid out. Not to mention the major price cut. Checking around on torrent sites, no one is pirating it either. I'd be cautious.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...the longer & more elaborate the "sales pitch" of the WONDER product, the _less_-wonderful I believe the product is.


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

Interesting software, I would have to see more info from users to make an educated opinion of it.

I am definitely not in favor of "hiding" tunes though, seems dishonest.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

When I first saw the title of the Thread I was pretty excited since we use TOAD where we connect to Oracle DB's and manipulate data. Then I realized it was a different TOAD app...lol

Toad Data Modeler Data Modeling Tool for Database Design


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

99_XC600 said:


> When I first saw the title of the Thread I was pretty excited since we use TOAD where I am to connect to Oracle DB's and manipulate data. Then I realized it was a different TOAD app...lol
> 
> Toad Data Modeler Data Modeling Tool for Database Design


Heh! Me too, I used to work for Quest a while ago, I/Watch and Foglight and TOAD for UNIX and a few other things.

I wonder if the bloke who wrote the original TOAD for Oracle is out of jail yet? He had an unhealthy liking for pictures of small children.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

It says if you read deep enough into it that the TOAD software will allow you to edit files from the car's ecu but it won't READ or WRITE them.

Worthless IMO.


----------

